# Texas A&M meets elegance



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

After several what he would probably consider annoying conversations about PP with Russell, I think I'm finally starting to get the hang of this raw stuff!!


This is my Aggie ring with Jessica's engagement ring sitting inside of it.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Raw is the only way to fly. Slight miscalculations are easily adjusted. I can't tell you how many times I've shot with my WB set wrong from a previous shoot, DOH. Easy fix if you're raw. Exposure compensation of +/- 2 stops, no problema. Major uh-ohs are pretty much a done deal. I really don't know why you would shoot any other format. Now, If I could just get those out of focus shots corrected....AF will get you sometimes if you're not paying attention.

Nice ring. 

Gig em.

Class of 91'.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Sweet ring. Gig 'em. Class of 86


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

nice rings!!! classs of '88.


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

I knew there were a few ags on this site....Whoop!....thanks guys....Jewelry is by far the toughest subject I have shot yet.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Someone mentioned to me about the aggie rings just yesterday and there it is


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

what a beautiful composition. the rings are lovely. the colours and lighting are well done as far as i can see. thanks for sharing these, i've never seen an Aggie ring before. 

rosesm


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

samurai_ag said:


> I knew there were a few ags on this site....Whoop!....thanks guys....Jewelry is by far the toughest subject I have shot yet.


As I sort of alluded to on another thread, getting lighting done correctly for metal can be technically challenging at first.

Wish I could shoot raw too...


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Aaarrrggghhh. My eyes! It burns! Her ring looks nice though.
Hook'em


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Neat composition.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

I think I'm going to cry. That photo should be titled
" The best money I've ever spent".


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

couple of modifications...what do you think??


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I know you have this shot in mind, but I'm telling ya turn the ring 90 degrees and shoot it head on with the diamond on top. So what did you you differently on this one?

Also I can't see your exif information, but the top of her ring appear to be getting soft. If you're trying to get this one "perfect" I'd hone in on that nit for awhile.

Just sent your audit in.


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

i just realized that it was a little dark..and i used the majic wand to select some parts of the diamond ring and desaturated a little...I think it looks better....i noticed it looked a little soft on the top.......might have been my f-stop i don't know...could have been when I added the black??

thanks for all your help with the audit!!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i was wondering what the top of the Aggie ring looks like and was thinking about a front on angle but then that removes the 3D effect the ring has. maybe front and slightly above?

i have a nit too. above the 'top' of the Aggie ring is a whitish area. it either needs pp blacking out or something similar.

the softness of the top of the engagement ring looks like too shallow a dof to me. the bottom back and top of the Aggie ring has a similar fuzz.

...wonder if it's worth using a mirror to show off the top of the Aggie whilst still keeping the 3D and 'nurturing' effect in your current composition.

rosesm


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks Koru for your comments...i agree...and Russell is bugging me for a front shot...I have some but made a rookie mistake and didn't get the right focus...I have convinced Jess to let me borrow her ring again and i'm going to get a cable release today and shoot it again tonight.....so stay tuned...and I think I am going to use all white as a background tonight...and I was playing around last night and figured out how to get to fancy shadows that you see on the websites....

Russell...i ordered noise ninja last night...


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice pic...Gig'em class of 98


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Koru said:


> i was wondering what the top of the Aggie ring looks like
> 
> rosesm


Karen, i was sitting here at work, and being pretty bored, i took off my ring and snapped a few quick shots with the little P&S here at my desk. I know they arent great, but it will show you the rest of an Aggie ring. the only thing that will be different is the year on the front. I graduated in 2002, hence the 02.

Gig'em


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Killing time till I go help a neighbor. Playing around with the image. Mostly to remove some of the reflective gold from the diamond ring. Then I went wacko and decide black would be a good background. And I think the A&M ring may look good at three-quarter front. Maybe just little more.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

deebo said:


> Karen, i was sitting here at work, and being pretty bored, i took off my ring and snapped a few quick shots with the little P&S here at my desk. I know they arent great, but it will show you the rest of an Aggie ring. the only thing that will be different is the year on the front. I graduated in 2002, hence the 02.
> 
> Gig'em


thank you so much for taking the time to share these photos! i could see from the other shots that it was a very detailed ring, but wow there really is LOTS of detail. i'm going to have to read up about the history of how these rings came about. 

my husband has a signet ring with his family coat of arms. i must have a play one day and see if i can get a reasonable photo to share here.

aint nothin' wrong with a P&S  i should carry mine around with me permanently.

rosesm

grayfish - very nice clean up.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

hey Karen, here is the description etc of the ring....

The base or "Crown" of the Ring:

Shield at the top of Ring: Illustrates protection of the good reputation of the alma mater.

13 Stripes in shield: Symbolizes the 13 original states and the intense patriotism of graduates and undergraduates of A&M.

5 stars in shield: Refers to the phases of development of the student: mind or intellect, body, spiritual attainment, emotional poise, and integrity of character.

Eagle: Connotes agility and power, and ability to reach great heights and ambitions.

Right Shank:

Star: Represents the Seal of the State of Texas, authorized by the constitution of 1845. 
Olive and Laurel branch that encircles star: Signifies achievement and a desire for peace.

Live Oak leaves surrounding star: Means strength to fight.

Ribbon that joins the Olive and Live-Oak leaves: Shows the necessity of joining these two traits to accomplish one's ambition to serve.

Left Shank:

Ancient cannon, saber, and rifle: Symbolizes that the citizens of Texas fought for their land and are determined to defend their homeland.

Saber: Also signifies valor and confidence.

Rifle and cannon: Also illustrates preparedness and defense.

Crossed flags of the United States and Texas: Reminders of the dual allegiance to nation and state.

Aggie Ring History

Making the ring


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

Not to beat a dead horse but,

I think this might be a great subject for image stacking to get the whole thing in really sharp focus, that way you can use the sweet spot aperature on your lens without sacrificing DOF. (my best lens is sharpest at f4, so I couldn't get the whole ring in focus) Also, I'd light it from the side with a great big light source, like a flash (or lamp) through a sheet, umbrella, strips of paper towels, whatever. Turn up the flash/ lamp and dim the lights, close windows, etc. 

Lastly, I'd shoot from behind a sheet so your reflection doesn't show up in the front of the gold. a white sheet would be an obvious choice, but a black one might give you interesting highlights.


----------

